# Fake £20 Note Warning, Leigh On Sea And Essex



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

Sounds like dodgy twenty quid notes are all over Essex, and there are a fair few dodgy fifteen quid notes too.

Some idiot would fall for a £15 note?:lol:

http://www.echo-news.co.uk/news/local_news/9530325.Fake_banknotes_crop_up_in_Leigh/?ref=nt


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Eh, the bank of Cueball £15 and £35 notes are backed by tangible assets... 

Wish the "real" money people could say the same! :lol:

Nothing wrong with my money.... 

:thumb:


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

People have been using them around my way as well. The local shop had 2 people in one after the other to spend them and didn't notice!


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Eh, the bank of Cueball £15 and £35 notes are backed by tangible assets...
> 
> Wish the "real" money people could say the same! :lol:
> 
> ...


How dare people try to use humour.:lol:

I'm reporting this thread to the mods asap:lol::lol:


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

Pezza4u said:


> People have been using them around my way as well. The local shop had 2 people in one after the other to spend them and didn't notice!


Comments say its £3 for a £20 quoted, I wonder how many you have to attempt to pass off before you get a result and someone falls for it?


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

In my previous job we got stung a couple of times for fake £20's but learnt from then on.. very easy to check with a note pen and this caught someone out since we started to check all the notes.. in this case it was an elderly lady who had obviously been given it as change who was rather upset.


----------

